# Find a Mentor for your Outdoor Activities



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

The outdoor world is a big place, with enough activities and techniques to keep you learning for a lifetime. There is no reason you should go it alone. A mentor can be the most valuable resource no matter what the activity; get over the &#8220;I can do it myself&#8221; or &#8220;I&#8217;m shy&#8221;Â*mentality. Â*Not having a [...] 

More...


----------

